# Ten Pound Challenge



## MoonRiver

Anyone want to join me? You pick how much you are going to lose in next 30 days.

My goal is 12 lbs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

On May 30, I weighed 148. 

Hoping to lose ten by the end of June.


----------



## Bret

I can't join in the challenge but cheer you on. May what you lose come back to each of you, in energy, stamina, joy, satisfaction and achievement.


----------



## CKelly78z

I lost 10# earlier this year after a gluttonous holiday season. I don't need to lose any more now, at 5'10" 180#.

I wish you all good luck in the BBQ/beer season.


----------



## dsmythe

Yes! I would like to join in. The last time I weighed I was 235# I would like to go down to 225# I will get an "Official" weight just to be fair to ya'll and myself. I am 6'2" and need to be in the 195# class........I don't see that as a reasonable goal for me right now. Thanks for the Invite, I do need some motivation! Dsmythe


----------



## MoonRiver

dsmythe said:


> Yes! I would like to join in. The last time I weighed I was 235# I would like to go down to 225# I will get an "Official" weight just to be fair to ya'll and myself. I am 6'2" and need to be in the 195# class........I don't see that as a reasonable goal for me right now. Thanks for the Invite, I do need some motivation! Dsmythe


We weigh about the same. Unfortunately, I'm not 6'2".

I was 232 this morning, so shooting for 220 at which point I'm just overweight!


----------



## Danaus29

It took me a year to lose one single pound! And I haven't been binging on leftover Easter candy which I have stored in the back of the fridge. (I have a weakness for Cadbury cream eggs and those little candy coated white chocolate eggs, both available only during the Easter season. Stock up, spread a couple bags throughout the year.) But I did lose a couple more inches off my waist in the past 2 months.

I will stand on the sidelines and cheer on those who are working toward a weight loss goal. I would like to try for 5 pounds. If I could drop that little bit I would be thrilled.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Intermittent fasting and low carb seems to be helpful.


----------



## Danaus29

Can't do intermittent fasting. I get severe double over in pain stomach aches if I go more than 10 hours without food. Hunger pangs often wake me from a sound sleep if I don't eat at least a couple hours before bedtime. I did try, just 12 hours without food, for a whole year. Stomach pain and stupid feeling, definitely not pleasant. I went 2 days once and felt like I was dying. Canned soup never tasted so good.


----------



## RideBarefoot

A good friend of mine has been doing these workouts for about three months now. She is down 21 pounds and nine inches off hips and waist.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCag7XoiJLutjBTsM0tAzUzg


----------



## Danaus29

That would be a good workout. I'm still working on getting the muscles on my leg built up from where the surgeon had to fix it. I had no idea it takes this long to stretch old muscles and tendons.


----------



## MoonRiver

How's everyone doing? 

I was down 5 lbs a couple of days ago, but somehow ended up only 2 lbs down for the week. Got to do better this week.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Eating three times every day is not working for me at all.


----------



## GTX63

dsmythe said:


> Yes! I would like to join in. The last time I weighed I was 235# I would like to go down to 225# I will get an "Official" weight just to be fair to ya'll and myself. I am 6'2" and need to be in the 195# class........I don't see that as a reasonable goal for me right now. Thanks for the Invite, I do need some motivation! Dsmythe


That is me as well. I tend to count calories during the cool season. The morning is bacon and eggs and this time of year we are outside working early and coming in late and boy do those pork chops, taters, beans and cornbread taste good when I am tired.


----------



## Danaus29

Mmmmm, beans and cornbread! I think I'll pick up a package of cornbread mix next time I'm at the store. My cornbread always turns out dry and yucky.

I haven't checked lately. I don't check my weight every day or even every week. I measure my waist a couple times a month. I doubt I will ever get back to my teenage measurement of 24 inches but I have every expectation of getting below 36 inches this year.


----------



## mrghostwalker

Just a suggestion for those of you who are tired of being hungry from dieting- I lost 50lbs by cutting out sugar and bad carbs (pasta, rice, white breads, potatoes). Turns out it's called the Keto diet. I didn't know it had a name at the time!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yes, that is Keto or Paleo.  As long as you have good kidney function and don't over indulge in meat, it works!

Veggies are the BEST!

I have lost a couple of pounds, but the best news is that my friend who is eating Whole Food Plant Based (mostly) has seen his blood glucose drop from 198 to 141 in seven days.


----------



## Danaus29

Another low carb, low sugar diet is Atkins. It was popular years ago. My doctor at the time lost 50 pounds in 6 months on Atkins.


----------



## vicki in NW OH

Atkins is higher in protein than Keto.


----------



## Danaus29

Down another pound today! Yay! I go back to the doctor in a month and will probably start back with physical therapy next month so that should help. I also have not been sleeping 12 hours a day lately so I have been able to be up and about more which hopefully will help me get rid of this belly fat. It's awful to look like you are 6 months pregnant when you are not 6 months pregnant.


----------



## dsmythe

I took my wife to the Dr Monday......we use the same one. I asked what my weight was on my last check up, it was 235 so I will count that as my starting weight. On a side note that is what I weighed when I was in HS. I weighed while I was in the office Monday, I weighed 232#.
I have weighed as much as 310# and got down to 208# that was a long time ago.....1980. Good Luck Dsmythe


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I totally understand.

Digestive distress yesterday from hamburger meat that a friend didn't cook well enough.

Eating very light today.


----------



## D-BOONE

5'10" 155 lbs dont need to lose any but good luck to those that do.


----------



## MoonRiver

How's everyone doing?

This is as good a time as any to start, or restart as the case may be.

I lost 3 lbs the 2nd week for a total of 5 lbs so far. If I could just stay on plan for a week, I still might reach my goal weight by the end of 30 days.


----------



## Danaus29

Lost another half inch off my waist. I may have to punch another hole in my belt, and not because the belt has stretched. I use a measuring tape to check my waist, not my belt.


----------



## dsmythe

UP Date;
I went for a check up this morning. I Weighed 230# I am still fighting a Sweet Tooth! Dsmythe


----------



## Cabin Fever

I've been following along, but did not "officially" sign up for the challenge. One reason I did not commit is that I have already lost 80 pounds over the past 1.5 years. Taking off additional weight is a real challenge. It was easy when I started, not so easy any more.

I'd like to make a suggestion regarding a challenge like this one. Rather than focus on the number of pounds lost, focus on your body mass index (BMI). The reason I say this, a guy who weighs in at 350 pounds may have a very easy time losing 10 pounds in one month, whereas, a woman weighing 135 pounds would likely have a very difficult time.

Besides being healthier and getting off of prescribed medications, I have goal to attain a BMI of 25. A BMI of 25 is considered, "optimal." Right now, my BMI is 27.6 which is considered overweight (I am 6'2" and 215 pounds). I still have to lose another 20 pounds to be considered "optimal." I think the only way I am going to do it is by daily fasting (eg, supper at 5PM and breakfast at 10AM, 2 meals/day) and more exercise.

If you would like to know your BMI, I'd recommend this online calculator ==> https://www.webmd.com/diet/body-bmi-calculator


----------



## dsmythe

Cabin Fever said:


> I've been following along, but did not "officially" sign up for the challenge. One reason I did not commit is that I have already lost 80 pounds over the past 1.5 years. Taking off additional weight is a real challenge. It was easy when I started, not so easy any more.
> 
> I'd like to make a suggestion regarding a challenge like this one. Rather than focus on the number of pounds lost, focus on your body mass index (BMI). The reason I say this, a guy who weighs in at 350 pounds may have a very easy time losing 10 pounds in one month, whereas, a woman weighing 135 pounds would likely have a very difficult time.
> 
> Besides being healthier and getting off of prescribed medications, I have goal to attain a BMI of 25. A BMI of 25 is considered, "optimal." Right now, my BMI is 27.6 which is considered overweight (I am 6'2" and 215 pounds). I still have to lose another 20 pounds to be considered "optimal." I think the only way I am going to do it is by daily fasting (eg, supper at 5PM and breakfast at 10AM, 2 meals/day) and more exercise.
> 
> If you would like to know your BMI, I'd recommend this online calculator ==> https://www.webmd.com/diet/body-bmi-calculator


Thanks Cabin Fever;
I just visited my GP. He said my ideal weight was 195. He added that if I got down to 215....(I'm 6'2" ) It was probably OK. I will address the BMI next visit....Oct. I am at 29.5 at present. I am Type 2 diabetic and would like getting away from meds if I could. I know I need to get out and walk. I have more than enough work to do around our place to keep me busy. I am do love cookies and have cut back to a large extent. Thanks again. Dsmythe


----------



## Cabin Fever

dsmythe said:


> Thanks Cabin Fever;
> I just visited my GP. He said my ideal weight was 195. He added that if I got down to 215....(I'm 6'2" ) It was probably OK. I will address the BMI next visit....Oct. I am at 29.5 at present. I am Type 2 diabetic and would like getting away from meds if I could. I know I need to get out and walk. I have more than enough work to do around our place to keep me busy. I am do love cookies and have cut back to a large extent. Thanks again. Dsmythe


You are headed in the right direction! Good on you for taking control of your health. When your GP recommended a weight of 195 pounds, he likely was looking at a BMI chart. For us 6'2" guys, 195 pounds is where we achieve a BMI of 25, which is ideal or optimal.

I am also Type 2 diabetic. However, my A1C values have been under 6 for the past three blood tests (tests were 3 months apart). My doctor has taken me off of all Type 2 diabetes meds quite a few months ago. I am 100% medication free. I owe this to my whole food, plant-based lifestyle.


----------



## MoonRiver

I didn't do to well the last week of the month and only lost 5 lbs for the month. I have done great since then and lost 4 lbs last week, so just 3 more to get to the goal I set.

This will sound strange, but my weight loss seems to stop almost exactly on the autumnal equinox, this year on Set 23. My guess is the shorter days sends us a signal to start putting on fat for the winter. That means I have 9 weeks left to lose as much as I can. If I can average 2.5 lbs a week, I just might make my 2nd goal. 

I increased my walking this week, trying for 30 miles a week, and it seems to have jump started my metabolism. My appetite is down and brain is working better than normal.


----------



## MoonRiver

dsmythe said:


> Thanks Cabin Fever;
> I just visited my GP. He said my ideal weight was 195. He added that if I got down to 215....(I'm 6'2" ) It was probably OK. I will address the BMI next visit....Oct. I am at 29.5 at present. I am Type 2 diabetic and would like getting away from meds if I could. I know I need to get out and walk. I have more than enough work to do around our place to keep me busy. I am do love cookies and have cut back to a large extent. Thanks again. Dsmythe


My cookie recipe. Ground flax seed, equal amount of ground spelt, baking powder, stevia (I usually don't use much if any), walnuts, and I usually add raisins, other dried fruit, or banana. The fruit may be too much sugar for you. I often use 0 calorie vanilla syrup and sprinkle a little cinnamon or nutmeg on top. They are high fiber so are filling and low sugar depending on if you use fruit.


----------



## MoonRiver

Cabin Fever said:


> I've been following along, but did not "officially" sign up for the challenge. One reason I did not commit is that I have already lost 80 pounds over the past 1.5 years. Taking off additional weight is a real challenge. It was easy when I started, not so easy any more.


I've been stuck at about a 90 lb loss for a couple of years. This is my big push to get to 100. I'm at 97 as of this morning. I'm shooting for 100 by next Friday.


----------



## Danaus29

I haven't weighed myself lately, might at the dr tomorrow, but I have lost more off my waist. Now I have less than 3 inches to lose to get under the heart disease and diabetes risk guideline. I may end up fitting into a size smaller jeans by Christmas. That would be great, buying a size smaller jeans!


----------



## Cabin Fever

Danaus29 said:


> I haven't weighed myself lately, might at the dr tomorrow, but I have lost more off my waist. Now I have less than 3 inches to lose to get under the heart disease and diabetes risk guideline. I may end up fitting into a size smaller jeans by Christmas. That would be great, buying a size smaller jeans!


We should have a clothes exchange in this forum. I have so many size 42, 40, and 38 pants that no longer fit me, as well as, many size 2XL shirts and t-shirts.


----------



## Evons hubby

I started two months ago looking to lose 10 lbs, I'm doing good so far.... Only 15 to go!


----------



## light rain

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I started two months ago looking to lose 10 lbs, I'm doing good so far.... Only 15 to go!



...


----------



## Terri

Well I have lost 3 pounds this month, and I am delighted with it. About a year ago I gained a little weight, and I have not been able to get ANY of it off until just now


----------



## RideBarefoot

I've lost weight this month. Farrier + 100°+ heat index = pounds down.


----------



## light rain

RideBarefoot said:


> I've lost weight this month. Farrier + 100°+ heat index = pounds down.


Weight or water?
Remember don't get dehydrated. It's very hard on the kidneys...


----------



## RideBarefoot

I drink about 2 gallons a day when it's that hot. Water with a shot of lemon and electrolytes. One of the best things I ever did for working in the heat is to get some really good elytes. Was surprised how much it has been helping.


----------



## Danaus29

Woohoo! Down 2 pounds since this time last year! (sarcasm) Really???? Almost 6 inches off my waist and down only 2 pounds??? Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## MoonRiver

I keep bouncing off 223. I bet I've gotten to 223 8 to 10 times and then the next thing I know, I'm back up to 235.

I have suspected that at that point, my body starts getting overloaded with toxins that were stored in fat. I just, about 2 hours ago, learned I have a high level of lead and mercury stored in my body, so maybe I am on to something. Going to talk to my doc on Monday about how I can detox.


----------



## Evons hubby

MoonRiver said:


> I keep bouncing off 223. I bet I've gotten to 223 8 to 10 times and then the next thing I know, I'm back up to 235.
> 
> I have suspected that at that point, my body starts getting overloaded with toxins that were stored in fat. I just, about 2 hours ago, learned I have a high level of lead and mercury stored in my body, so maybe I am on to something. Going to talk to my doc on Monday about how I can detox.


Lead and Mercury are both heavy, just off loading them could lose some weight.


----------



## WolfBrother

MoonRiver said:


> Anyone want to join me? You pick how much you are going to lose in next 30 days.
> 
> My goal is 12 lbs.


8 weeks ago I was around 310
Now I'm around 276

The Ideal Protein Diet works (at least for me).


----------



## light rain

Danaus29 said:


> Woohoo! Down 2 pounds since this time last year! (sarcasm) Really???? Almost 6 inches off my waist and down only 2 pounds??? Just doesn't make sense.


That weight/inches off your mid-section will take stress off your heart and kidneys. I think it will help with metabolic resistance and make tying shoes a lot easier.... Congratulations!


----------



## siberian

Wished I would have seen this.


----------



## dsmythe

siberian said:


> Wished I would have seen this.


Siberian;
I don't know what the rules are BUT I bet you can jump in anytime.


----------



## dsmythe

Hi All,
I had to stop by the gym to turn in my wife's card, and make sure I could get in. I couldn't so they "fixed" it for me. While I was waiting I spyed a scale I got on it. I am down to 223 from 235. I will weigh the next time I see my PA and report my weight from the scale I used to start with......to make it fair. I am going to start back slowly on the tread mill and the AB machine. I feel my strength level going down. I want to use the other machines and will as I am able. Dsmythe


----------



## siberian

dsmythe said:


> Hi All,
> I had to stop by the gym to turn in my wife's card, and make sure I could get in. I couldn't so they "fixed" it for me. While I was waiting I spyed a scale I got on it. I am down to 223 from 235. I will weigh the next time I see my PA and report my weight from the scale I used to start with......to make it fair. I am going to start back slowly on the tread mill and the AB machine. I feel my strength level going down. I want to use the other machines and will as I am able. Dsmythe



It is awesome hearing these results


----------



## altair

You can absolutely do this! Starting about 2.5 months ago, give or take, I've reduced what I consume and shy away from empty calories. Just use math to burn more than I eat. I also went back running or walking every day outside if I can. Lost 15 pounds so far and I'll keep at it through winter. I'll need a hobby to keep me somewhat sane instead of a kooky shut in.


----------



## Oxankle

;Stay after it girl. Doctor told me my health problems were due to weight and age. I told him I could do nothing about age, but I could damn well handle weight. Over two years I took off fifty pounds.

You are probably a bit younger than I am and can do better than I did if you stay with the program.


----------



## Terri

I got upset and stressed and I gained back half of what I had lost. 

I will begin again tomorrow.


----------



## altair

Terri said:


> I got upset and stressed and I gained back half of what I had lost.
> 
> I will begin again tomorrow.


Tomorrow is a new day, as they say. Plenty more room still on the bandwagon!


----------



## doozie

Giving it a try for November. I've done it before, I know can do it again!


----------



## Summerdaze7

I just started back on Keto today! Instead of starting Jan 1st, I'm hoping to look/feel better BY then.


----------



## VICKI1

Is there anybody still doing this challenge?


----------



## Terri

I am on pause at the moment. During the holidays I am delighted if I simply do not gain!


----------



## Danaus29

I'm still working on it. Kind of reached a resting point. 3 months of physical therapy and I have more mobility but gained 3 pounds, meanwhile lost another inch off my waist. I am determined to eat more fruits and vegetables and try to limit fast food. (but I get so tired of cooking and washing dishes! Taco Bell $5 box is so much easier with no clean-up after!) It's just so very discouraging to watch the scale creep up despite eating better, exercising more and getting better sleep. 

But I can now get down on the floor and back up without help! I cleaned out some lower cabinets last week. Hadn't been able to get into them in several years.


----------



## VICKI1

Well I'm giving it a try. All tho I need to loose more than 10 lbs this will be my start. I'm making notes and keeping track of what I do eat and how much exercise I get so I hope that will help. 
Danaus29..Good for you on getting down on the floor and back up without help...that is a goal for sure! I think I'll do some measurements also. It has to be a good feeling to know you've lost inches. I'll be checking in so please keep posting. By the way I am a stress eater and work at least 9 hours, 5 days a week at a desk job so this is a real struggle for me....But I need to do this..I'm not getting any younger


----------



## kinderfeld

doozie said:


> Giving it a try for November. I've done it before, I know can do it again!


----------



## lmrose

Those five extra pounds I gained over the holidays brought me up to 205 lbs and today I weigh 204. So once those five lbs are gone I will have real weight loss what ever comes after. I would like to be twenty lbs lighter by April 1st but would have to lose more than 2 lbs a week to do so. I am aiming to lose ten lbs by the end of February. I weighed about a 160 lbs when I got married in 1978. Would love to be there again come July 9th on our 42nd anniversary. That may be only a dream though. I need to conquer my cravings!


----------



## MoonRiver

Had a health scare and that got me focused again. Lost 4 lbs this week, so 6 lbs for first 4 weeks. Cutting way back on oils, nuts, and flax. Lots more raw vegetables.


----------

